# Strange noises from rear axle... *now with pics*



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, I don't really know whether or not this is related to my current problem, but I've had some noise coming from the rear before. After inspection, my best guess was left rear wheel bearing. I replaced that, but there wasn't a lot if any effect on the sound. So I thought in my mind that its just my rear tires, as being 265/30-19 and having the camber issue on my lowered car, I thought it wasn't a biggie.

Until last night. I was driving around the city, when suddenly the noise got worse. Sounds like something in my rear tire, a bolt or something that has punctured the tire. Driving 40 km/h there was this "thump thump thump" sound and I would like to say that I felt that in my arse also. Well, quick check around the car, nothing dripping, no visual damage and limped few km's back home. I then got the car up on a lift, visual check on rear tires. Nothing. No visual damages whatsoever. I then gave a healty roll on the rear tire to see if there is any noises. Yes, there is, coming from the rear diff/haldex unit. Not much but something I know that shouldn't be heard. I had all the wheels up on lift, my girlfriend starting the car with 1st gear on and letting the clutch up. There is some weird noise, some rattle which I really can't describe.

I have to say, I'm really worried about having something expensive broken.  I've babied my car, I never boost until its properly warmed up and even then I use all my senses at all times to see and feel if something is wrong. Something that has sticked on me after living 8 years with Mazda MX-6 turbo. <- Homebrew setup that is.

Anyone have any ideas? I've worked my way around engines and turbos but all of the transmission related is quite new to me. Luckily...

I'm frustrated as I have no clue what to do with it. 

Mici


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

OK worst case scenario is the rear diff could be buggered...... have you checked to see if its got oil etc... also dont continue to drive it as youll only cause more damage..


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't checked the oil level yet. I have to do that tonight after getting home from work. I only drive it back home the few km but haven't driven it since as I'm worried about it.

Mici


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Officially fcked up the final gear. Whole story here: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2486942/3

Few pics to keep up the intrest.

















Anyone have one to get rid of, and willing to ship to Finland?  I saw some banner some time ago here on the site, of a shop that sells used TT parts. Anyone remember that place?

Mici


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Mici,
try Jay at www.ttspares.co.uk , he ships overseas aswell 

hope you get it sorted

Mark


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks, mate! E-mail sent.  I'm also browsing through market for used parts in Germany. Anyone know if there is many options on these and how interchangeable they are ie. Golf 4motion and A3/S3 Quattro? How much should I keep an eye to get one with exactly same number on it as mine?

Mici


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Would anyone dare to speculate what would've cause this?

I do have slightly different diameter tires on my Artec's, there is 12mm difference between front and rear, could this have played as key factor on destroying my final drive? The fronts are 245/35-19 and rears are 265/30-19.

Mici


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Mici said:


> Would anyone dare to speculate what would've cause this?
> 
> I do have slightly different diameter tires on my Artec's, there is 12mm difference between front and rear, could this have played as key factor on destroying my final drive? The fronts are 245/35-19 and rears are 265/30-19.
> 
> Mici


Nope I dont think so. This has only got to do with the rear wheels since the Haldex unit (just in front of this) is designed to cope with different size tyres (front/rear anyway and to some extent, cant have too big differences, but I imagine you would be fine!).


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Found a 11k kms second hand final gear unit from Ingolstadt Germany. Cost was only 200€ +140€ shipping.  There was one second-hand unit for sale here in Finland for 1000€ and new one was little less than 3000€ so there is definately different between those and 340€ I had to pay for. Now we'll just sit down polishing tools until it arrives. 

Mici


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Great news, congratulations!!

Check it before you install it, so you dont need to do this again in a couple of months..! Good luck mate!


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Taking up this old post again, having similar problems.

When turning, my rear diff feels and sounds like it is "locked". Did you have the sounds even when going straight forward?

How did you source the fault? Splitting the rear diff?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well my car has now been diagnosed with this failure [smiley=bigcry.gif]

gotta find me a new diff.... think as you've dne the od on i'm gonna strip dow and get aunderstanding of the unit.... but i'm in a rush to find a rear diff now..


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

matteeee said:


> Taking up this old post again, having similar problems.
> 
> When turning, my rear diff feels and sounds like it is "locked". Did you have the sounds even when going straight forward?
> 
> How did you source the fault? Splitting the rear diff?


Sorry for late reply, haven't been much here... Anyways, the sound was there all the time after it started to be audible at all. Also felt some "clunks" while slowly driving it (too scared to drive any faster than 30-40 km/h) home.

I then took the car on the lift on our shop and started to trace the cause. While I was turning the wheels by hand, there was immediate noises from the rear diff so I knew it was toasted. I let the oil out and there was some metal grindings with it so it was clear that I need new diff. 

If you haven't got yours repaired yet, you could try what I did and search German e-bay and wreckers for used ones. I got mine really cheap, came with haldex pump even, and it's only 11k km's old. I think it was motoso.de website where I found this wreckers yard from Ingolstadt.

Mici


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ditto metal filings found in mine yeterday... still drivable even at speeds... just abit noisy.... no clunking yet... so i guess i've caught it early... still driving until they can get me a good used diff... hopefully know my end of next week.


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ditto metal filings found in mine yeterday... still drivable even at speeds... just abit noisy.... no clunking yet... so i guess i've caught it early... still driving until they can get me a good used diff... hopefully know my end of next week.


What size tires you have? I had my diff destroyed because of the difference in rolling radius on 245/35-19 front and 265/50-19 rear.  I now know better...

BTW, I found a better match for the tires. The problem is that my rear rims are 1" wider than front, so the same size on rubber doesn't mean exactly same rolling radius anyway. But my old 245/35 front and new 255/35 rear seems to be pretty damn close match. 

I hope you get your rear end taken care of soon. 

Mici


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mine are 225/40/R18 all round so it can't be that.... :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mine are 225/40/R18 all round so it can't be that.... :?


Maybe its your driving style? lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm miss daisy now... for the next 24months :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i'm miss daisy now... for the next 24months :roll:


Never mind dude, it could be worse.


----------

